# Dreaming/drooling over getting a new camera - preferably DSLR



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2010)

Long story short....hubby and I have pulled money from his 401K towards our new bunny barn / possible rabbitry office (small separate building), getting his motorcycle registered & his license and a few other things - like upgrading computers.

Since my birthday is coming up in September - I'm thinking about asking for a new camera. The ones I have are "ok" but I think I would enjoy working with different lenses and learning about photography.

I'm looking for recommendations on both cameras - and perhaps a book (or two?) on "cameras for dummies" which will explain things like aperatures and all that sorta stuff I know nothing about.

My main pictures are going to be of bunnies (of course) - hopefully in show positions and at play in the back yard in the playground area. 

I want good clear photos that I can post on my rabbitry websites - I'd love to get some of binkies in mid-binky, etc.

I'd say I want to do photos like Stan and Mike...but I understand that takes not only a great camera - but some knowledge and practice also.

I find I like the Nikons and I do have a Canon that is fairly nice.

In fact - here are my cameras thus far:

Canon PowerShot SX100 - I use it a lot and it is nice - but there is a lot about it I can't find or figure out 

FujiFilm FinePix S1500 - my favorite in some ways because it has a function that allows me to put a box in the viewfinder and whatever is in that box is the center of the photo (or pretty much ALL the photo)...I have two squarish boxes and two longer rectangles. I LOVE that feature. The camera is VERY VERY noisy when taking videos.

My old Nikon which isn't in its normal place right now

I've had Kodaks - not fond of them. I like that one feature on the FujiFilm - but wish I'd held out for a Nikon or Canon. (I bought my Canon used at a pawnshop just so I could try a Canon after being ho-hum about the Fuji).

I would like to stay under $1,000 - preferably around $500 - $650 or so. Something I'll need to consider is how much the additional lenses will cost so I can ask for them for Christmas, Mother's Day, etc - and how easy they are to get and use.

I'm really a horrid photographer (or so it feels) - it takes me 30 shots to get a decent photo - if I'm lucky. I'd like something that would make it more enjoyable.

Also - we have some beautiful Texas weather/sunshine in the fall/winter/spring and I want something that is gonna be able to capture that - the green grass looks so pretty against the bunnies and the lighting can be so nice. I don't know how to use that to my advantage.

Here are some of Tiny to show what I mean...























I also realize that part of getting those great photos - is the after-photo part where you "enhance" the photos. But I suspect that will be another thread for later.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 25, 2010)

Whether you go for a Nikon or a Canon DSLR is more a matter of personal preference than anything else. They're equal in quality, but once you get into a line you tend to stick there, especially if you start accumulating lenses and accessories. 

Most of the time, all of the cameras in a given brand will share a design philosophy, so if you're familiar with, say the Nikon D3000, you could move up to a D90 or D300 (or, if you win the lottery, a D3S), and just start using the better camera. It becomes just a matter of figuring out the new features rather than learning a whole new system. 

The best approach is to find a camera store who will let you try both brands, and see which better fits you. I find Nikon's menu systems to be very intuitive, others prefer Canon. Personally, I've never found an Olympus digital I could use without looking at the book. 

As I've said before, I like Nikon and have used their cameras for 30+ years, so my advice will be limited to their models. 

The entry-level Nikon DSLR is the D3000, which uses Nikon's smallest, lightest body. You can get a nice "kit" of the camera with one or two lenses for the low end of your range - say $650, plus or minus. Usually it comes with an 18-55mm zoom, and the two-lens kit adds a 55-200mm. (See my thread on focal lengths in the Camera Corner forum for explanations of focal length). The D3000 (or the slightly more expensive D5000, which adds a movie mode I wouldn't use) has two drawbacks in my estimation - you can only use lenses with focus motors in them, which limits your choice to some degree (while Nikon's latest consumer lenses tend to have motors, most Nikon older and "pro" lenses lack the motor, and many aftermarket lenses do, as well), and they lack an LCD readout for camera settings on the top of the camera, so you have to run the big display on the back to see how the camera is set. 

The next level up is the D90. It uses the next larger body style which has the camera-top LCD. The D90 will work with all Nikon lenses which have the built-in CPU. That means that you can use any autofocus Nikon lens, and most third-party lenses as well (Tokina, Tamron, Sigma). The D90 with an 18-105mm zoom would be toward the top of your range in price. 

From there, you'd go up to the D300, which I have (the current version is the D300s). That's much more expensive (about $1,200 for the body alone), but it's a much heavier-duty, larger body, with features oriented to the serious amateur or lower-tier professional. The autofocus is better (51 focus points) and faster, the internal processing is better and faster, and there are a number of nice extras like programmable buttons, etc. It can use almost any Nikon lens made since the late 1970's, including fully manual lenses. After that, double the price for the full-frame D700, and double it again for the top of the line D3s. 

For detailed reviews and comparisons of the Nikon DSLRs, see Ken Rockwell's website. 

As to books, Ken Rockwell has downloadable guides to most of the current Nikon DSLR's which explain the features very well. For more basic stuff there are "dummies" books, but I don't think you can beat Andreas Feininger's "The Creative Photographer", which was written back in the 50's or 60's. 

And, of course, there's always the Rabbits Online Camera Corner for any questions about apertures and suchlike stuff.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh, Peg, just in the last 2-3 weeks I was repeatedly being floored by the deals going on for the Nikon D5000. 2 lens kits were going for about $600, brand new. For that price I've typically only seen the D5000 body + 1 zoom lens, and that was already on sale. 

I check techbargains.com in the Cameras section to see if there are any deals. Entry level DSLR deals are hard to come by because most people find deals on point-and-shoots. But when they do go on sale it's usually pretty phenomenal!

What I will say is, since you take a lot of photos before taking a "good one", a DSLR will allow you to very quickly snap lots of pictures. I love that! :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2010)

I live 3 hours from any camera store. I can look at the ones in Walmart to get a feel for them...but any sort of Best Buy / Camera store, etc. - minimum 3 hour drive (about 200 miles).

At least I'm not in my son's town...he's 60 miles from Walmart!


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 25, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I can look at the ones in Walmart to get a feel for them...


That would have to do, then. They should have the entry level DSLRs from Nikon and Canon. 

The other suggestion is to see what your friends have that you can try out - that's how I got into Nikon in the first place. My friends had Nikons, and that let me borrow lenses and whatnot, so Nikon was the way to go.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 25, 2010)

Yeah, the reason I have a canon is that my brother had canons. I used his, and then bought his XTi off of him when he upgraded to the T2i.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have any friends into cameras - so I'm sorta an oddball in that factor.

For those who have used both Nikon and Canon - any input on what you liked and/or disliked about them both?

And what would be the smallest "aka cheapest" camera you would go with - like at what point is it worth it to cough up the extra $100 - $200 to get something nicer.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 26, 2010)

I am a Nikon man, as I grew up using Nikons. I would love to get the Nikon D3S (almost) but am waitingto see what Nikon will come out with in August. If you can wait, theNikon D90should come down in price if it is replaced by a new model. The Nikon D3S is the ultimate sports/action, low light camera.

Other people do haveCanons. You might want to check out Sonys (a new player in the DSLR) as an alternate brand, as they will have a lower price point.

Choose which camerafeels good to you. Hold them in your hands and see how the controls fit you.You can learn to useeach brand and they will have their own advantages.
I have no problems carrying a heavy camera with a motor drive and large zoom lens. And I prefer the build and quality of a Nikon.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 26, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> You might want to check out Sony (a new player in the DSLR) as an alternate brand, as they will have a lower price point.


Actually, although the Sony brand is new to DSLR, the cameras are Konica/Minolta, a merger of two companies who made SLR's for years. Konica and Minolta got together to make DLSR's a few years ago, and then Sony bought them last year. 

I'd still stick with Nikon or Canon, as there is a much wider range of lenses and accessories both from the manufacturers and from third parties. If a third party makes lenses in only a few mounts (as most do), those mounts are Canon and Nikon.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 26, 2010)

TinysMom wrote:


> I don't have any friends into cameras - so I'm sorta an oddball in that factor.
> 
> For those who have used both Nikon and Canon - any input on what you liked and/or disliked about them both?
> 
> And what would be the smallest "aka cheapest" camera you would go with - like at what point is it worth it to cough up the extra $100 - $200 to get something nicer.



Peg, I am a kind of smaller woman with small hands, and I felt like the entry level Nikons felt more sturdy. The plastic that the body is made of has a little more grip, and I do have butterfingers! The body felt slightly smaller and steadier in my hands than the Canon. 

I was fiercely debating with myself among the Nikon D3000, D5000 and D90. After a few weeks of price research, I went with the D5000 but to be quite honest, I would have been perfectly happy with the D3000 as well as a camera. The D90 is somewhat of a different animal, at a nice entry-level price but more pricey than both D5000 and D3000.

I'll say that if you don't care for movie mode in your DSLR, you might as well get the D3000 if you decide to go entry-level Nikon. The Live Mode/movie mode on the D5000 is frustrating to use, super slow.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh man......I looked at the cameras tonight at Walmart. I'm in love with the Nikon D5000. Of course - they didn't have the two others.

I feel like the D90 is out of my price range....and from what I've read the D3000 isn't as good as the D5000.

Now to watch for the prices to start dropping - in August? First week? Last Week?

How long do I have to sit here drooling over this?

And not spend my money while waiting????


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 28, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> ....and from what I've read the D3000 isn't as good as the D5000.


Ken Rockwell seems to think the D5000 is a pretty good camera. It's got the same image sensor as my D300, so the image quality should be very good. I suspect you'd be very happy with it. 

I don't know about waiting for the price to drop. Nikon doesn't usually do that, they'll just introduce a new camera in a few years with more features at the same price point. The D5000 came out last year, so I wouldn't expect it to be replaced until next year or the year after. 

In the meanwhile, you could be out using the camera and having fun!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm getting the feeling that the D90 is too far above me and while the D5000 is gonna be a big stretch from my point and shoot....it is more of an entry-level that I could handle.

Now to wait for the prices to drop....


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 28, 2010)

If I remember correctly, the censor on the D5000 is better than the 3000, but I believe Mike advised me when I was pondering my purchase that it wouldn't be a very visible difference. The MP count is higher on the D5000 but again, MP simply doesn't matter much when you get into the 8MP+ level unless you're thinking about printing mega blowups. 

The D5000's major leg up for me was the existence of the Live Mode. With the D3000 apparently there's no way to see what you are "shooting" with the LCD screen (though I believe it does display the pic on playback). I thought having Live mode would really help me since I am used to point-and-shoot digital cameras and am used to seeing the subject through a screen. Big mistake. The Live Mode is virtually unusable for taking pics of moving objects (like rabbits!). When in live mode, the camera's auto-focus is so incredibly slow that the bun has come and gone by the time the camera is ready to take the shot. I'm not talking about slight lag. I'm talking about 3-5 seconds to autofocus every shot, no matter how good the lighting is. I have *completely* given up using Live Mode and now use the viewfinder like a good photographer should LOL! AF is fast and painless with the traditional viewfinder. 

Shooting HD quality movie clips with the D5000 is something that you can do but I seldom do because the unit is just so heavy that it doesn't lend itself very well to moving around and shooting a steady clip. 

The 5000 also has the swiveling LCD screen for you to easily shoot at weird angles (useful on a tripod). 

All that said, I don't regret buying the D5000 over the 3000 because I still like to have the _option_ to use Live Mode and movie clips, but would you pay the extra $200 or so to move up from the 3000 to the 5000 -- that's a question you should ask yourself. Touch-and-feel-wise, I felt the 3000 and 5000 were about the same. The 3000 may be slightly lighter.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am a Nikon man, as I grew up using Nikons. I would love to get the Nikon D3S (almost) but am waitingto see what Nikon will come out with in August. *If you can wait, theNikon D90should come down in price if it is replaced by a new model.* The Nikon D3S is the ultimate sports/action, low light camera.
> 
> Other people do haveCanons. You might want to check out Sonys (a new player in the DSLR) as an alternate brand, as they will have a lower price point.
> 
> ...


I knew someone had mentioned the price dropping - but in my wee little mind - I was thinking it was the price of the D5000.

oh well....maybe I'll see where I can find the best deal - I'm thinking the two lens kit is generally the best deal - right?


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

TinysMom wrote:


> Now to wait for the prices to drop....



Would you consider buying a refurbished unit? For me, it made about $100 difference in the price. And my refurb is good as new. Very happy with it.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this company and these deals? I notice they have more lenses, etc.

http://www.getitdigital.com/category.php?category=270010&gclid=CLa51JioxKICFQO_sgodEFOs6w

I'm specifically looking at this one (gulp)....

http://www.getitdigital.com/package.php?id=672


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2010)

The prices I'm looking at are so high - I don't think I've ever gone over $250 or so for a camera - maybe I have.

The thing is - this is sorta my combination 31st anniversary/ 50th birthday present. 

So I really want something that will be NICE and that I could enjoy.

But then part of me keeps wimping out and going, "just go practice with the camera you have and be happy...".


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2010)

and why is the camera w/ two lenses only $500 here?

http://www.buyella.com/product_info.php?products_id=4184167


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2010)

Coming from someone also new to DSLRs and not a professional...

Personally, 5 lenses sounds like a LOT of lenses for someone new to DSLRs. Between my brother and I we have three. One telephoto, which is his, and two others, one is 50-128 I think and the other is something like 28-100 (I'm certain those numbers are off though). He's deciding which of the two wider lenses I'll keep, then I'll add to my collection from there.

I really like the polarizers, especially when taking pictures with water in them.
We have several of those "mini travel tripods" lying around. They're about 5 inches tall and will not support a DSLR. They will hold up a light point and shoot, but basically they're of no use.

I don't know much about Nikon lenses, so I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will chime in, but in my experience, those kits with lenses often come with pretty cheap lenses, and you really want to invest in your lenses, because should you upgrade your camera body later, you've still got that whole army of lenses.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

That giant kit has 5 lenses, only 3 of them are nikon lenses. There are plenty of third party makers of good lenses to fit nikons but the fact that this website didn't even bother to name the maker of the other two lenses is worrisome. 
The buyella one sounds like it should be a refurb but doesn't state that it is. Maybe it is legit. $500 for that sounds like a fantastic deal.


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 29, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> and why is the camera w/ two lenses only $500 here?
> 
> http://www.buyella.com/product_info.php?products_id=4184167


I don't know anything about Buyella. I can't explain why it's $500, assuming it's a new camera and not a refurb and comes with the standard Nikon camera package (camera, battery and charger) - but the page says "after rebates and coupons", so maybe there is some promotion and what you'll actually pay is more than that (and you get to apply for a rebate). 

The two lenses in that kit are the Nikon lenses made for such kits - 18-55mm and 55-200mm - although it appears to come with the better 55-200mm zoom (the one with Vibration Reduction - VR). That's normally about a $50 increment over the non-VR lens, and well worth the cost. The kit lenses are Nikon's consumer models, which are built more lightly than their "prosumer" or "pro" lenses, but they're optically just as good. Unless you're planning to go on safari or take up professional photojournalism (or buy a full-frame DSLR like a $3000 D700 or a D3 at $5,000 per body), they're fine. 

It's a good kit, and a surprisingly good price, which makes me wonder. I'd call Adorama or Cameta or Berger Brothers one of the other better-known dealers, mention the buyella ad, and ask what the best they can do on the same kit would be. 

To compare apples to apples you'll probably want to add a few extras - memory cards and a spare battery, and UV filters for both lenses, which Adorama kits tend to have. 

As to the Get It Digital 5 lens kit - do NOT get it. The two basic lenses are the 18-55mm and the non-VR 55-200mm and a Nikon 50mm f1.8, but the other lenses are useless with this camera. They're offering a "preset" off brand 500mm which is a manual lens which wouldn't work with the D5000 except in fully manual mode - no metering, no autofocus, not even automatic diaphragm stop-down (I thought preset lenses had gone the way of the dodo twenty years ago). They're also throwing in two add-on auxiliary lenses which are worthless - they screw on to the other lenses, and basically are fuzzy - a few memory cards and some other stuff which you either don't need or can get cheaper. Save the money and get a basic two-lens kit from a reputable dealer. You can add the f1.8 normal lens later on if you feel the need - see the thread on fixed length lenses for a discussion of the pros and cons.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > and why is the camera w/ two lenses only $500 here?
> ...


Ok - so I put the camera in my cart - set up an account - and tried to checkout.

I must use either Western Union money transfer or paypal (no problem).

Total - with two day express shipping is...

[align=center]*$500

no hidden charges

no hidden fees

but - no chance to buy an additional warranty...

HELP?
*[/align]


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 29, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> [align=center]* but - no chance to buy an additional warranty...
> 
> HELP?
> *[/align]


I wouldn't get too concerned about that. The Nikon one-year warranty will cover any problems out-of-the-box. After a year, I've found the Nikon factory repair service is pretty good on the rare instances where I've needed to get a camera repaired. Like any consumer electronics, if it works for the first six months or so it's likely to work for its product lifetime. Three or more years down the road you're probably going to be looking at the latest and greatest, anyway.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2010)

:yeahthat:

Unless it's free (like it was for my laptop) I never get a warranty over a year, unless it also covers things like accidents (read: dropping my camera onto a cobblestone street in small town Germany), then I'd be more inclined to think twice.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> I don't know anything about Buyella. I can't explain why it's $500,


You should be aware that the camera you are buying is a clearance item, and there is no refunds ... exchange only.

There are restrictions on thereturned item, such as it must be in new condition, in the original box, and less than 200 exposures on the shutter count. 

Check the fine print.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Unless you're planning to go on safari or take up professional photojournalism (or buy a full-frame DSLR like a $3000 D700 or a D3 at $5,000 per body), they're fine.



If I was to buy the Nikon D3S in Edmonton, it would cost me CAN$ 5349.95.

Looking at the Buyella prices for the Nikon D3S, it is only...

regular price US$ 3,467.00

clearance price US$ 2,273.00

Why and what is the difference betweenregular and clearance at Buyella? :dunno
Sounds too good to be true. :huh


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.ripoffreport.com/audio-electronic-retail-stores/buyella-com/buyella-com-unable-to-contact-ffb53.htm

"
Unable to contact. Address claimed on site is a tobacco/gift shop in a mall of some sort (HILANDS TOBACCO & GIFT, LAS VEGAS, NV, 4300 MEADOWS LANE SUITE 211) not a electronics distributor. Whois shows domain registered Jun 10, 2010. Prices are too good to be true and every item you click on says "price expires Jun 24th" BE CAREFUL BEFORE PLACING ORDER! "


Something else I read also said their phone number was disconnected, though I didn't try calling myself.

Sounds like a scam to me.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 29, 2010)

Good Job Christina. :thumbup


----------



## MikeScone (Jun 29, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Sounds like a scam to me.


Me, too. That's why I always buy from an established company like Adorama or Cameta or Berger Brothers. There are others, I'm sure, but those are the three I've dealt with and been happy with. 

Their inability to take charge cards is also a red flag, now that I think about it.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 29, 2010)

MikeScone wrote:


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a scam to me.
> ...


Wow -- nice detective work!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2010)

I have decided to use the time between now and December to learn more about photography with the camera I have and then maybe they'll go on sale around then. At least I know this is the camera I want.

I had set aside money for it - but I decided to use the money for something else that was more important than a camera when I didn't "NEED" a camera and simply wanted one.

I will share when I get it though...in the future - for at least now I know what I want.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Remember how I decided to play with my camera?

The last one is the original photo I caught today - I was trying for the building when the car drove into the scene...I love it.

Would something like this be good enough for a contest entry somewhere?


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 4, 2010)

I have the Nikon D80 with the 70 to 300 zoom and the 18 to 135 MM. this is it.. but I got it for a steal..NOT this price.. it came with a tripod and some filters and extra batteries and 4 gig cards and a backpack for literally a cool Grand..

http://shopping.yahoo.com/23760800-...m-lens-kit/;_ylt=AtN2B3DTV_5qV_HvjPrwxXYbFt0A





I also just got, literally on the way to the Iron Maiden concert June 11th a Nikon CoolPix P100 because they dont allow cameras with removable lenses into concerts.. just point and shoot..

Here it is..

http://shopping.yahoo.com/766101552...-lcd-black/;_ylt=ArFKcjLCsKFh1EtHfPCqSigbFt0A 



And the best thing I ever bought...yes I know.. everybody probably has one..

http://www.lightscoop.com/


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 4, 2010)

At that price - I'd HAVE to steal the first one...

I just learned about light scoops tonight and plan to buy one....I was reading about photography, etc.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I gotta say - I do miss my Nikon - it no longer works correctly....these were taken with the Canon SX100IS. The camera is ok....but I guess my camera of choice is really a Nikon.

I am kicking myself for not getting one now - but telling myself I'm doing the right thing.

However - when I get my new camera - Eric would like my Canon...he used it some tonight and said he enjoyed it...


----------



## HelenOster (Jul 4, 2010)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *missyscove wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a scam to me.
> ...



Thank you for your custom and your recommendation! It is very much appreciated.

BTW if you ever need advice or after-sales support with an order from Adorama, you are most welcome to contact me directly.

*Helen Oster
Adorama Camera Customer Service Ambassador*

[email protected]


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 4, 2010)

Peg, Im going to post some concert shots taken with my cameras in my blog..well the links..


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 4, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I was trying for the building when the car drove into the scene...I love it.


I like that picture a lot - it's got a real Margaret Bourke-White or Lewis Hines Depression-era feel to it. 

I'm not quite sure what the differences are between the various versions you posted - perhaps they're color shifts, which I can't see very well. I'm not a fan of vignetting or faux-frames. 

If I can take the liberty, let's see what we can do with the picture in post-processing to enhance the Depression feel. The windshield smear coming in from the right is a bit distracting, and the anachronistic air conditioner could be lost. Here's my try at it - converted to black-and-white and toned sepia, with the wires cloned out and a bit of film grain added:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 4, 2010)

WOW......just...WOW.

This makes me feel so good that you liked it.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Is this a good price for the two lens set?

http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/SLR1206.htm

Basically - could y'all help me find the best price (and recommend a warranty if you feel I need it) - for both the 1 lens and 2 lens sets?

And to the person who told me I deserve to do something for myself - I'm gonna kick you in the rear. I told what you said to Art - and he agreed and is now on my case that I need to get a camera for me 'cause I'm all the time doing for others.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is an album of some of the photos I took this weekend. I'd like to work on the following pictures for certain reasons (ok - I'll share the numbers in a bit).

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2067447&id=1256253569&l=acfc4d71c4


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Picture 1 - I was trying to get a feel for taking a photo that wasn't centered and it was going off into the distance. You can see this in photos 23 & 24 of the album also.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE photo 16 with the cannon and the church backdrop. I don't know why that spoke to me so much - it had something to do with the cannon being a part of war and so often the church is a place of peace and refuge. Yet - we need to protect our freedom of worship...so the two together - I don't know. I wish I could make those pop.

In photos 11-15 you have this whole Americana/Fourth of July (old style gazebo, etc) going on - but if you look at the bench...its modern. Somehow it just...caught my eye - the difference in the styles. 

I love photo 19 - especially the "guest lofts" - but I can't tell you why.

For some strange reason I love photo 27...its "busy"...and yet...I don't know. But I wish I could make it "pop".

Some of the later photos are of a canyon that is flooded - thanks to the hurricane which is several hundred miles from us. 

I was telling a couple of friends yesterday that I have this super crazy notion that I could get a portfolio of some different pictures like these - get them printed on notecards and the local gift shops might like them to sell (the feed store is always looking at something unique like this).

Silly dream - I know. I'm not nearly talented enough with the camera...but we are close to Big Bend National Park (about 3 hours away) and it would be neat to get some photos down there and see if the shops down there would be interested in some notecards.

Tell me I'm crazy - ok? I'm already telling myself I'm crazy for having a dream like that since I have no talent at this....and no training.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Is this a good price for the two lens set?


That looks like a pretty good price for that kit, and Ritz is a "real" camera store. However, that set has the NON-VR 55-200. I'd strongly recommend getting the VR (Vibration Reduction) version - it's only $50 more, and well worth having the VR in the longer lens (there's a "Consider this upgrade..." link on the page). That feature will make it much easier to get sharp pictures at the longer focal lengths.

When you get the kit, there are a few "must have" add-ons: It doesn't look like that kit comes with memory - unless you already have some SD cards from your earlier cameras, you'll want to get some ($25-40 depending on the memory size). Also, be sure to get a UV filter for each lens to protect the front elements from dirt and scratches (and bunny noses)($25-50 for two, depending on the brand of filter). That will add about $50-100 to the price of the kit. 

Add the VR lens and those accessories, and the total kit would be about $900. 

I checked a few other stores, and that's still a very good price. What I'd suggest you do is add up everything you'll want - not just the basic kit, but also the memory (if you need memory) and UV filters and maybe an extra battery - and call to get a price from Ritz, Cameta, Adorama and Berger Brothers. I'd bet you'll find they're all within a few dollars of each others - most will meet the price of another major dealer. I'd be comfortable buying from any of them. If you want to save some money, ask if they have any factory refurbs. 

I'd avoid looking only for the cheapest price for the basic kit, since there are too many scams out there.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

I just bought a pretty big card for my camera - the largest size that Walmart had (I want to say it was 16 GB but it might have been 8 GB - it was about $45).

I would prefer to stay away from the refurbs from what I've been reading....

I just feel so guilty buying this camera for myself when...I don't know - it feels like a 3 year old wanting to drive daddy's car cause that's what the big people do...when I have no real camera experience - and a crazy dream.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Picture 1 - I was trying to get a feel for taking a photo that wasn't centered and it was going off into the distance. You can see this in photos 23 & 24 of the album also.


First, I think, in general, the pictures are pretty good - when you get your DSLR, a lot of the "pop" you're looking for is going to come with the territory. 

Picture 1's OK, but the framing's problematic. If you're going for "going off into the distance", you have to show going off into the distance. Here, you're using leading lines, which is good, but they're leading out of the frame. The viewer's eye follows the lines - and then bumps into the edge of the frame. Ouch. I'd have swiveled right until you could see down the road a bit, so you can see where it leads. Photos 23 and 24 are better in that sense. 



> I LOVE LOVE LOVE photo 16 with the cannon and the church backdrop. ... I wish I could make those pop.


The picture is technically pretty good. About the only suggestion I would have made would be to crop a bit more tightly, to put the cannon on the 1/3 line instead of centered and crop out the light pole (I also brought up the shadows a bit to show a little more detail):








> For some strange reason I love photo 27...its "busy"...and yet...I don't know. But I wish I could make it "pop".


I'm not much into Photoshop filters, but somehow that picture seemed to want a sketch effect ("poster edges", to be precise):


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> For some strange reason I love photo 27...its "busy"...and yet...I don't know. But I wish I could make it "pop".








I simply darken the picture to give it more contrast.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Sometimes I really love coming here cause y'all give me hope that I might be able to take decent photos....

By the way - when I posted them on facebook - I mentioned at the time that I hadn't cropped them - but I knew Eric wanted to see them ASAP...and I was dog tired.

With the cannon/church photo - I wish I could take out the sign right by the cannon - so that you mainly see the cannon, church and trees. Can that be done?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I wish I could take out the sign right by the cannon. Can that be done?


Anything is possible with Photoshop, but that is alot of work.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

The more I'm pricing everything - the more I think I'll wind up buying a 1 lens set....with the stuff Mike mentioned and then add another lens later on (birthday or whatever).

I was at Walmart today looking at them cause Art was like, "Stop putting yourself down...go buy the &*((* camera..." and I considered just getting another Nikon digital - but Robin pointed out that I'd be paying $279 for the one I was looking at - then turning around and paying $500 or more later on for the one I REALLY want. Why not buy the one I really want now?

I hate it when my family is logical. (I'm a mom - aren't we SUPPOSED to do without so our families have more??).

Anyway - I'm still looking but all the options make my head spin.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok - here is what I'm looking at from Amazon.com

Nikon D5000 new - with ONE lens (VR) 

Tiffen UV Filter to protect lens ? - 52 mm (was recommended w/ camera)

Camera case plus dvd course for camera

TOTAL - with shipping to get here on Wednesday - $712.06

Does that sound reasonable? Should I add something else?

Those other websites just confuse me so much....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

I've edited this one a bit - when I saw it - I thought "Loneliness"...thinking of getting away from it all for the weekend...leaving the green - going off into the dull color.

My husband saw the same thing and thought "Adventure" - thinking of taking a motorcyle and going on an adventure....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

This is sort of what I was trying for with the cannon and church...


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> TOTAL - with shipping to get here on Wednesday - $712.06
> Does that sound reasonable? Should I add something else?


Sounds reasonable to me. 

I assume that's with the 18-55VR lens? If so, then 52mm is the right size UV filter.


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

> With the cannon/church photo - I wish I could take out the sign right by the cannon - so that you mainly see the cannon, church and trees. Can that be done?


It's just necessary to pick other parts of the picture and clone them in where the sign and post was. 






Actually, I cheated a little bit - Photoshop CS5 has a "context-aware" fill function. I selected the sign and that function, and the area was instantly filled with leaves. I touched it up a bit, and manually cloned out the pole. I also adjusted the levels a little bit - made the whites whiter. That's something else the D5000 will be better at.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

Mike- that is what I was going for....exactly. (I can't afford photoshop right now but I just downloaded a free photo editor that someone suggested to me). 

Now here is my question....would something like this be considered a "good" picture?


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 5, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Now here is my question....would something like this be considered a "good" picture?


Well, I like it, and you like it, so who else matters?

Seriously, there are lots of "rules" which explain why one photograph "works", while another doesn't, and the final version of this picture is a good example of that. One important rule is the Rule of Thirds. The Rule of Thirds says that a picture is stronger if you put the subject off center, preferably on one of the lines you get if you divide the image vertically and horizontally in thirds, like a tic-tac-toe board. 

That's sort of what I was getting at when I suggested cropping this picture as you did, to put the cannon on the "thirds line" instead of centered. So, this picture works better this way than the original with the centered cannon (and light pole), in large part because the center of the cannon is now at the intersection of two thirds lines (lower horizontal line and left vertical line). Notice that the final version of your car-with-store picture obeys the same rule - the car is on the lower right intersection of two thirds lines. 

In the end, though, it really does come down to what you like.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2010)

But then it comes down to - what do you do with "good" pictures that you like? I mean...sure...you can enjoy them.

But isn't there some way to....help others enjoy them?

Part of me says, "People wouldn't like my work enough to buy it in a note card at the local gift shops"....but part of me says, "Print up a few and try it".

I guess part of it is - I want others to like what I do also.

I have a couple of friends who really encourage me to go for my dreams and others that sorta...tear me down. Its hard to explain.

But yes - I really like what you did with the picture...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 6, 2010)

Someone please kick me? I just submitted the edited photos to Texas Monthly....I probably should have asked y'all for permission since you helped me out....but my husband's best friend told him I should do it...

Now I'm scared....

WHAT IF THEY LIKE MY WORK???


----------



## MikeScone (Jul 6, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Someone please kick me? I just submitted the edited photos to Texas Monthly....I probably should have asked y'all for permission since you helped me out....WHAT IF THEY LIKE MY WORK???


Then they'll print it, and you'll be a published photographer, and how neat would that be? I always get a kick out of it when one of my pictures appears in print. 

(copyright attorney hat on) You don't need my permission, they're your pictures. I just tweaked them here and there. (copyright attorney hat off)


----------

